# Serious about Sirius question



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

From time to time a member announce a free trial, or someone posts a commercial about Sirius. I have asked about bit rates, and so far no one has come close to answering that. Can anyone, please? I am a subscriber, if that makes any difference.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

People getting the free trial get the same satellite bitrate as the regular subscribers ... so that part of your post is completely irrelevant.

I have not seen SiriusXM publish their via satellite rates. Perhaps you, as a subscriber, can obtain those rates by contacting SiriusXM directly?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, Mr. Long, according to a fellow who seems to be an employee of Sirius.

I did not imply that trial subs would receive a different bit rate from regular subscribers; that would be ludicrous: exceptionally difficult to implement, and to what end?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are some claims on the Internet that the stream subscription bit rates are higher than the free preview bit rates. No proof, just claims. If you want a clear answer ask clear questions. (I assume that is what you meant by no, since you did not specify.)

As posted, if you want an answer from SiriusXM ask SiriusXM. Otherwise accept the information given without turning to insults and demands.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

There is some information about bit rates here: XM Satellite Radio - Wikipedia


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Richard said:


> There is some information about bit rates here: XM Satellite Radio - Wikipedia


Thank you, Richard. Long article which I will read tonight.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> People getting the free trial get the same satellite bitrate as the regular subscribers ... so that part of your post is completely irrelevant.
> 
> I have not seen SiriusXM publish their via satellite rates. Perhaps you, as a subscriber, can obtain those rates by contacting SiriusXM directly?


Yes! Do the research.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I did not say nor even intimate that bit rates might differ between subscriber rates and trial rates. In fact I pointed out how impractical that would be.

As to research, I have done it, and it is complex. 

My point is folks who come here promoting Sirius should be able to answer very basic questions, and do so with equanimity.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please do not demand an answer of ANYONE on our forum, nor insult people who decide not to answer your questions.
If people choose to answer that is great. But there is no one on this site who is required to answer.

Also, please do not assume that anyone posting information about a service is an employee. I post the occasional press release or public announcement about companies I do not work for. This site is full of people who post information about companies they do not work for. Such assumptions, especially when combined with a demand for an answer (or an overly firm request) is not a good thing.

That being said ... this thread remains open in case anyone wants to post an answer on the topic of bitrates. Off topic posts, and potentially off topic posters, will be removed. Please stay on topic.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

Laxguy said:


> From time to time a member announce a free trial, or someone posts a commercial about Sirius. I have asked about bit rates, and so far no one has come close to answering that. Can anyone, please? I am a subscriber, if that makes any difference.


https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-sound-quality-of-SiriusXM-radio-Is-it-better-than-standard-radio

it's pretty ****ty fm sounds better


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

gjrhine said:


> Yes! Do the research.


just wait till he wants to cancel the free trial


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

He needs to learn about adaptive streaming. You can't put a bit rate on streaming anything these days. Sub rates keep going higher because of more channels and better sounding than ever. He can't deal with the truth. LOL


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

gjrhine said:


> He needs to learn about adaptive streaming. You can't put a bit rate on streaming anything these days. Sub rates keep going higher because of more channels and better sounding than ever. He can't deal with the truth. LOL


i guess he does need to learn about adaptive streaming. i noticed the only channels that sounded better were the 2.0 channels. when ever i threatened to cancel the gave me the moon and stars i always got half price on my sub i got free radios to lol. sxm reps are like street walkers you best know what you want and you best have money in your hands because they want it and they will do there best to try and get it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a '16 Honda with the new SXM tuner, and a '14 BMW with the old tech Sirius tuner. The audio quality on the new tuner is MUCH better than the old.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I have a '16 Honda with the new SXM tuner, and a '14 BMW with the old tech Sirius tuner. The audio quality on the new tuner is MUCH better than the old.


Yes it is largely about equipment. Not only tuners but the car's audio system. The B&W in my BMW and the Burmester in my 911 both sound great. Standard equipment in either one can not compare.


----------

